# Beethoven sonatas for analysis,,,,,,,,,,



## Listenerris

HI.I have such a question like this: what is his(Beethoven's) work could be is so useful to analyze the chords progressions///mere chords/ Basic of course, the Beethoven piano<<<<<<<<<<<<<< may be Chaikovsky pieces?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Try the slow movements of Moonlight Sonata, Pathetique.


----------



## Listenerris

I'll try them. Now I'm started studying opus 2. Sonata 3.


----------

